# Sight interchangability



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all, I will be picking up my first Glock, after it sits in Kalifornia gun jail, soon. I would like to have my new gun share the same sight configuration as my PM9, so that I can keep my sight picture consistent. The PM 9 has the white dot front and white post rear. The closest I have found for aftermarket Glock rear white post is by XS sight systems, but I don't like not having the traditional U-notch cut-out. My question to all of you is, are the dovetails on a Kahr and Glock rear sights the same? I can pick up a rear sight from Kahr for about $11, but I want to make sure it will fit the dovetail. Can anyone measure the rear Glock sight dovetail for me? Or, if anyone knows an aftermarket solution to my problem, that would be better. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As long as the Glock's dovetail cuts are the same or _narrower_ than those of the Kahr, you can use the Kahr rear sight. Most likely, it'll work.
But that's not the real problem.

The real problem is the sight's _height_.
The height relationship between the Glock's front and rear sights needs to remain the same.
If the Kahr rear sight is lower than the Glock's, you will have to either file the Glock front sight shorter, or buy a new front sight of the correct height. Conversely, if the Kahr rear sight is higher, you will have to find a higher front sight for your Glock.

One normally measures these things with a micrometer caliper, not necessarily an expensive tool to buy. (I'm not referring to a screw-thread _micrometer_, but rather to a _caliper_. See, for instance: Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more)
In the case of the dovetail, just remove the sight with a _brass_ (or aluminum) drift and measure the width of the sight's base, front-to-back.
For the height, measure the entire thing, bottom of base to top of blade.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I do have a caliper but currently don't have the actual gun, still waiting for Kalifornia's 10 day wait. I was trying to see if it would be feasible before I got the gun and started messing with it, that is all.


----------

